# Saying goodbye to my Bestfriend



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

On Tuesday Feb. 17 Jack ( Kid5150 ) was in a severe car wreck and has been on life support ever since. The discision was made by family to take him off life support today between 5:30 & 6:00 this evening. This has been very hard on his family & friends these last 2 weeks. Jack has been my bestfriend and fishing buddy for the last 20 years and will miss him very much. 

My Prayers to all Family & Friends
Its been a Great Ride my Friend , Brother Love Ya


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent and God bless you and the family.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent, I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man I'm so sorry. Prayers are sent.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My deepest condolences. Prayers going up.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Brutal. Remember the good times and the bond ya'll had. My guess is he would want it that way. And go fishing at ya'lls favorite spot. If you catch a big one, get it mounted. Prayers of peace and comfort your way.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

My Prayers are with you and Jacks family


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

God Bless him , his family and you.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

PRAYERS SENT


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I went through this in December...it's not easy. My boss went into sudden cardiac arrest....I gave him CPR, but he died 11 days later after the family chose to pull him off of life support. 
When his wife told me of her decision, I high-tailed it to the hospital and asked to be alone. I was in the room only about 3 minutes, but I told him what I wanted him to know. I know deep down in my heart that he heard me and that brought me peace.
I will keep you and Jack's family in my prayers. Just know that he will be dancing the streets of gold soon and you will meet up with him again one day. 
God always has a plan.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Prayers sent. You will never forget him.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

rayfish -

I won't even say I know how you feel. But I will say that you have my deepest sympathy. I would give anything to have some magic words to help. I can only say that I hope you have someone near you to give you a hug tonight. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

